# mail très lent



## zemzem (27 Janvier 2005)

depuis quelques jours mail mouline longuement avant d'envoyer ou de recevoir mes messages ... je croyais avoir des problèmes avec mon serveur bluewin (suisse) mais j'ai configuré mes comptes dans entourage et là pas de problèmes mes messages partent instantanément et se relèvent aussi beaucoup plus vite qu'avec mail ... Je précise que le problème est identique sur mon iMac 800mhz, mon PowerBook 1Go et mon iBook 1,25 ...   toutes mes machines sont à jour en 10.3.7 ... j'ai 6 comptes : 2 pour ma femme(bluewin), 2 pour moi(bluewin+freesurf), 1 prof.(bluewin) et (comme tout bon suisse), un compte en france (wanadoo) ... 
Le seul truc que j'ai essayé : j'ai mis tout le cache de mail à la poubelle et redémarré, mais rien n'a changé ... si quelqu'un connais une combine ?!?!


----------



## JediMac (27 Janvier 2005)

zemzem a dit:
			
		

> ...toutes mes machines sont à jour en 10.3.7 ...


 Ça vient de là . La solution semble être de mettre les DNS de ton FAI dans ta configuration de connexion.


----------



## zemzem (27 Janvier 2005)

La solution semble être de mettre les DNS de ton FAI dans ta configuration de connexion.[/QUOTE]
  Mmouiii ...... heu... en clair, pour les débutants ... j'doit faire quoi ? Merci !


----------



## JediMac (27 Janvier 2005)

Pour mieux t'aider, dis moi quel est ton Fournisseur d'Accès Internet, si tu as une connexion adsl ou rtc et avec quel type de modem (ethernet ou USB) ?


----------



## JediMac (27 Janvier 2005)

Et puis, c'est plutôt sur ce sujet que je voulais te renvoyer . Tout y est bien expliqué, et petitfuzzle a fait une liste des DNS des principaux FAI, là et là :king:.


----------



## zemzem (27 Janvier 2005)

En fait, il y a une semaine que j'ai contacté mon fournisseur "Bluewin" au sujet de cette lenteur .... et les adresses DSN de Bluewin sont : 195.186.1.111     195.186.4.111  .... mais rien n'y a changé ...


----------



## zemzem (27 Janvier 2005)

Pour récapituler, l'appli. Mail s'ouvre normalement ... mais l'envoi et la relève de courrier se fait très lentement ( 45 secondes de moulinage depuis le clique envoyer ou recevoir ) ce qui n'est pas le cas avec Entourage ( envoi instantané et réception "normale" pour relever 6 comptes ) J'en déduit donc que c'est L'appli. "Mail" qui déconne ...
J'ai restauré les autorisations, jeté le cache de Mail, mis les adresses DSN dans ma borne airport et dans ma config. réseau.
Mon modem ADSL ethernet fonctionne très bien, navigation pas plus lente que d'habitude ...
Y a-t'il autre chose que je peux faire?


----------



## Inor (27 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour.

Une autre << astuce >> pour - peut-être - améliorer Mail.

La lenteur de Mail est évoquée sur les forums Apple : ( Simone Carbonara )

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@810.DzejavtGMv1.1@.68a185ac

Une solution serait de ne pas configurer IPv6, dans les préférences réseau.( Je suis passé d'automatique à non );ça a l'air de marcher.
Mail est plus rapide.  
Mais ce ne marche pas pour tout le monde.
Tu peux toujours essayer.


----------



## zemzem (3 Février 2005)

Malgré toutes ces différentes manip. rien n'y fait ... en désespoir de cause, je suis revenu à la version 10.3.6 ...et là, tout refonctionne comme avant ... j'ai juste eu un problème avec PalmDesktop et iSync pour Palm, que j'ai du réinstaller ...  Merci quand même pour vos conseils .....


----------

